# What complements Hilton?



## linsj (Apr 15, 2007)

I own 5,000 HGVC points and like how the program works--a lot. It makes more sense to me than some of the others, and I like the flexibility of booking partial weeks and stretching my points to 3+ weeks in a studio if I want more nights. Although I'd like more points, I don't want to buy any more with Hilton because they're not expanding much beyond Honolulu, Vegas, and Orlando. Trading my points into RCI means a huge loss in the number of nights I can get per year, and I've never been able to get a location I want when I've tried, plus there's the extra fee for trading.

If you were going to buy into another company to complement HGVC (yes, I know it depends partly on properties), what would you suggest?


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2007)

*Marriott*

Marriott, hands down.  The system is not as flexible, but Marriott has great resorts in great locations.  Plus they are expanding rapidly.  It's really an awesome resort network...and it keeps getting better.

Steve


----------



## AzMin (Apr 15, 2007)

I suggest you look into Marriott. It's not a points-based system like HGVC but they have resorts in more locations than HGVC so you have more choices. We purchased HGVC first and then decided to buy Marriott to complement what we had. We've never been disappointed in our decision. 

Min


----------



## travelguy (Apr 15, 2007)

*High Country Club*

I own 15,000 HGVC points and faced the same issues as you regarding the limited locations of HGVC.  I recently became a High Country Club member in order to have the flexibility of booking into 20+ locations that HGVC is not located in.  If you like the quality, availability and flexibility of HGVC, you will love High Country Club.  Check it out at www.highcountryclub.com.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the existing HGVC system too. And sadly, we moved on too since there are no real plans to build HGVC resorts in multiple destinations. Affliliated resort agreements can change. Without HGVC developed resorts there are no guarantees that affiliated destinations today will be available years to come.  The only guarantee is that you can exchange in Orlando, Vegas, Oahu and the Big Island.

You might find this ranking thread interesting - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34031

I think the choice really depends on what’s more important to you.

Number of Locations
Flexibility 
Resale Price
Fees (Maintenance & Additional Charges) 
Etc….

We wanted a decent trader with Interval International so we could exchange into the other hotel based timeshares every other year. We also wanted low maintenance fees with a low investment (less than 5k).  

For now, Worldmark meets our needs. 
flexibility to exchange into any size II unit  
access to both II & RCI
banking and borrowing
allows members to rent additional points from other members.  
But with any system rules can change and if it does we’ll sell and move on.

By the way, I also believe in buying into a company that offers you places where you want to stay. We own several timeshares each for a specific purpose. For example, we own DVC for extended family vacations at Walt Disney World. I prefer to stay onsite so everyone can come and go as they please using the WDW transportation system.

Good Luck with your decision


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd suggest looking at Hyatt. Excellent resorts in some great locations (not as many locations as Marriott) but much more flexibility. You can use HVC points to book 3 night weekend stays - or stay midweek for 2 or 4 nights. You can manage your points by staying in different sized units depending on what you need for that particular stay. While it takes some time to understand the HVC point system - once you know it - it works very well.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 15, 2007)

A lot depends on how much you want to spend.  I don't own a Hilton, but I do own a different point-based system that is really too expensive to use as a trader (DVC).  So, I bought an inexpensive week to use for II trades, and have been very happy with how it trades.  This is far less expensive than any of the other suggestions here. 

(I also own some RCI traders, but am less happy with RCI than I am with II.)


----------



## linsj (Apr 15, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> You might find this ranking thread interesting - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34031



Thanks for this thread; it's very helpful.

I already know Starwood/Westin is far more than I want to spend.
Hyatt: Checked the Web site, but locations way too limiting.
Marriott: Seems to be a good choice, but it's more than I want to spend and I don't like the fact that you have to trade through II instead of Marriott. When I did a preview package a couple of years ago, it didn't make as much sense as Hilton.

I'm not necessarily looking into a hotel program. Do any other companies operate like Hilton--buy a set number of points for use anytime, trade within the company with the ability to see availability and book online, book for partial weeks, bank points to following year and borrow points from next year if needed? Maybe I'm just spoiled by Hilton, but this is a program that works for me.


----------



## anniemac (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm also a satisfied HGVC owner who decided to look for a way to complement my ownership with another affordable option.  I went with Worldmark because of its similarities to HGVC in terms of booking, partial week stays, availability of points via borrowing etc.  It's been great for me.  Send me a PM if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2007)

linsj said:


> I'm not necessarily looking into a hotel program. Do any other companies operate like Hilton--buy a set number of points for use anytime, trade within the company with the ability to see availability and book online, book for partial weeks, bank points to following year and borrow points from next year if needed? Maybe I'm just spoiled by Hilton, but this is a program that works for me.



Based on your most recent comments, I agree with the suggestion of WorldMark.  The resorts aren't as nice as Hilton and the other hotel chains, but the flexibility can't be beat.  www.worldmarktheclub.com

Steve


----------



## PClapham (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here.  We   have HGVC (and others) and find Worldmark the best additional fit.
Anita


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

*hyatt the perfect complement for HIlton*

I used to own marriott Waiohai-While I had t the Marott I never had a need for anything else- they are all over- 
Last year I sold that and purchased the new HGVC at Waikoloa resort-resale- The Hilton Waikola is incredible-my family is in love with it- specially since we have free access to the HILTON waikoloa Village
anyway- even though I found this hilton to be a better resort- it is, as you say limited. And of course Hilton deals only with RCI - And after staying ina Marriott or Hilton- you get spoiled and its difficult to exchange with an rCI unit-sunterra etc.
  I live in california and travel to Hawaii 2 of 3 years- I used to enjoy the the flexibility of going to Marriott Newport or Timber lodge tahoe  for one of three. Once sold Waiohai - I lost that- 
I think I have your answer-
I agree with an earlier post-
I am in the process of purchasing a HYATT- I feel the Hyatt/Hilton  combo is perfect
Hyatt quality and quiet charm is unsurpassed - this coupled with HGVCs state of the art style and flexibility will do it for me. Also many of the Hyatts are in places - the Hiltons arent-The differences between these two resorts will make for interesting and fun vacations.

Just try to make sure you get at least 1880 points for Hyatt.
Good luck pal


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 16, 2007)

> I'm not necessarily looking into a hotel program.



You might want to look at some of the threads on the Points Discussion Board for the non-hotel based timeshares.

Here’s some threads that discuss some of the popular point based systems.

Best Bang for your buck - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24810

Who has the best point system around? http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30521

Points Program - which one is best? http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41929

Worldmark – too good to be true?  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12340

Is this typical for Worldmark? http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38186

Fairfield Resorts and Points http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14983


----------



## korndoc (Apr 17, 2007)

linsj,

How about a 2nd HGVC affiliate in Florida on the Gulf side? These are affilitated with II in addition to the RCI/HGVC affiliation.  This would give you 10,000 HGVC points if you choose, or you could trade the Florida ts with II. 

This exposes you to a lot more than HGVC has to offer at a much cheaper price than Marriott or Hyatt.  They seem to be going for $6500 or less.

And, if you wanted to, you could trade your 10,000 HGVC points for 230,000 HHonors Points which could net you close to 8 days in a category 6 Hilton Hotel anywhere in the world. (I believe 250,000 points would be necessary, easily reached by using a Hilton Am Express credit card)

Jeff


----------

